
Lossless Web Navigation with Trails - severine
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/lossless-web-navigation-with-trails-9cd48c0abb56
======
severine
Previous discussion:

173 points by ivank on Jan 30, 2017 | 55 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13518919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13518919)

Great concept, do you see it coming?

edit: there's an update with a more detailed implementation here:

A Spacial Model for Lossless Web Navigation

[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/lossless-web-navigation-
spat...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/lossless-web-navigation-spatial-
model-37f83438201d)

~~~
carapace
I've wanted something like this for a long time. Cheers!

